# delete



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

delete


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

If you want to help anyone here with recovery tips and give some hope, then try harder, because you just said nothing at all.
Still, I'm happy that you are recovered.


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

congratulations. I hope you could share some tips...


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the guy is trying to say that you've got to stop worrying about the DP/DR, try to live in the moment. If things don't seem real, act like they are. Slowly let the world around you have more and more of your attention, I think it's called mindfullness. To get better you need to get more interested in stuff that is going on instead of endlessly checking how real things are or how connected you feel that day.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

el_kapitano said:


> If you want to help anyone here with recovery tips and give some hope, then try harder, because you just said nothing at all.
> Still, I'm happy that you are recovered.


this post just made me laugh really hard.... but it's true.... you said absolutely nothing on how you recovered.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Onibla said:


> I think the guy is trying to say that you've got to stop worrying about the DP/DR, try to live in the moment. If things don't seem real, act like they are. Slowly let the world around you have more and more of your attention, I think it's called mindfullness. To get better you need to get more interested in stuff that is going on instead of endlessly checking how real things are or how connected you feel that day.


Great point!... and yes, what you were referring to is called mindfulness. I found that practicing mindfulness is a very important key in recovery. For those who don't know what mindfulness is, it's basically living in the moment... it's not thinking about the past or the future... just the NOW... and you pay attention to what you see, what you hear, what you feel, and overtime the DP and DR ceases. but you have to work hard at it... it's not necessarily easy... but if you constantly practice it and if you catch yourself getting caught up in your head and revert your attention back to the present... overtime you will recover... it's absolutely inevitable. I have recovered several times by practicing mindfulness and yes I have had plenty of setbacks... but it's only because it takes time and practice to be able to SUSTAIN mindfulness and to be able to stay out of your head. But recovery is 100% possible for EVERYONE!... I hope this information was helpful.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

cris24333 said:


> .


You've been posting that youre cured for over a year now. 
Proves my point that people who "recover" arent really recovered. They just start to believe they are.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

nycall21 said:


> You've been posting that youre cured for over a year now.
> Proves my point that people who "recover" arent really recovered. They just start to believe they are.


i was confused with dp back then


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

cris24333 said:


> i was confused with dp back then


You talk like a fucking retard, no offense


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

Quarter Pounder said:


> You talk like a fucking retard, no offense


u mad


----------

